# New Cumberland Pool, OH River/Wed Nighters



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Starts May 22nd. 5-Dark. 20 bucks/boat. Chester City Ramp. Same deal that's been around for years. Come out and fish this awesome fishery


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

Bump to top.


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

Great time in this pool people. Come on out!


----------



## "J" (Apr 10, 2004)

Going too try too make it here in the next few weeks.... When's Pa open this year????? Lots of good smallmouth fishing down there folks.... AJ post that picture you sent me....


----------



## Liverpool_BassMan (Mar 1, 2013)

fishing has been good the last couple weeks on the wed. nights took just shy of 10 lbs and big was 4.25 ...come one down and join us lots of fun


----------



## Liverpool_BassMan (Mar 1, 2013)

wed was good lots of fish the weather kept most away only 6 boots this week big bag weighed 12.8 and big bass 3.12 ....come join us next week ...


----------



## Liverpool_BassMan (Mar 1, 2013)

come join us wed ...pa. is now open the fish are biteing and the weights should be good ...


----------



## Liverpool_BassMan (Mar 1, 2013)

wed was good on the river ...11.8 to win 2ed was over 10 big was 3.8 ....see you all next week ...


----------



## Liverpool_BassMan (Mar 1, 2013)

almost forgot we had 14 boats ...


----------



## JF1 (Mar 25, 2008)

How has the river been?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Up and down. But the fishing has been steadily good! Limits have been fairly easy to come by for most everyone in all 3 pools. The guys that can find a couple kickers have been taking the money. (A.J.)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JCoeRBK (Dec 6, 2008)

still taking over 10lbs a week down there... come on out and have a good time all.


----------

